# shooting up into trees



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

i am having problems with accuracy on shots up into trees.

the distances i am shooting are not outwith my normal accuracy when shooting horizontal.

infact i should easily be hitting stuff.

at first i thought that the angle would only make a difference to elevation but no , the shots are going side to side as well.

i,ve tried drawing the bands as if to shoot horizontal and then leaning back to see if this makes any difference ,but no..

it,s not a case of getting the shakes when hunting because this happens on targets up in trees when there is no pressure.

the shots don,t even group in a different area , they are all over the place .

any advice would be great .

in the meantime some more practice seems to be the only way

thanks

stevie


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Only pivot at your waist. Do not move your shooting hands. Put a broom stick in your hands and aim it like a gun. That should give you a nice straight reference.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

You know, I have the exact same problem as you. Which is why I prefer shooting at squirrels that are closer to the ground.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Only pivot at your waist. Do not move your shooting hands. Put a broom stick in your hands and aim it like a gun. That should give you a nice straight reference.


Here is your answer! From an American soldier :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Sunchierefram said:


> You know, I have the exact same problem as you. Which is why I prefer shooting at squirrels that are closer to the ground.


Just use your waist like S.S SLINGER said,if I'm shooting down to the ground I pivot forward horizontal shooting straight waist and shooting up I pivot back pouch position remains the same...works every time..


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

seems like the natural thing to do is pivot the wrist~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

sorry to not have explained myself properly but when i said that ; ive tried drawing the bands as if to shoot horizontal then leaning back; what i was trying to say was that i was employing the pivoting at the waist method as described above as i am familiar with this technique but it still doesn,t help.

i will however try the broomstick method. although i am right eye dominant and hold the ss with my right hand so only use the instinctive method of shooting

will this work as i don, t aim as such.

thank you for the replies


----------

